# Orange/White Arm Borneo Crab



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

I plan to get some of these crabs next. I would like to know what size aquarium I should put three (3) of each in. I plan to separate them, but would it be possible to house them together? The only concern I have is cross breeding.

Links to each:
WC Crab "Orange Arms Borneo" - Frontosa Factory
WC Crab "White Arms Borneo" - Frontosa Factory

*c/p* Thanks!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would keep them seperated unless you want to cross breed.They really seem more terrestrial than aquatic so provide plenty of land and a glass cover I would think is in line to keep their humudity upto 75% or more.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

Do you think a five gallon for each will be sufficient? They don't grow too large, to just over an inch, and I've read they are social crabs. Not sure the truth to this though. Lol. Also, I have two five gallon aquariums to use, and have heard they are not suitable for any aquatic uses, but I think they'd be the perfect size to keep the humidity up. Also, do I need a humidifier? How can I check the humidity?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The five would probly be fine.They did look social in videos.A glass cover(full) with some water under their substrate and a light on top will create ample humidity.Most chain pet stores sell temp/humidity gauges in the reptile sections.If the tank is to moist you will need to control adding dry warm air(I used a metal coffee can with light bulb and computer fan that blew into tank).


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

Okay. Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions. I just have one more that your last post reminded me of. What type of substrate should I have? I'm thinking gravel with water, like you said, sand and a bit of moss or something like in the video. Would this be okay? What top layer substrate would you recommend? I will also make a few pits where the water will be visible in case the crabs want to dangle their legs or take a dunk.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would think a fine gravel/sand mix with some moss is just what they showed in video and be fine.Possibly search what it is like where they come from although I imagine it is tropical forest type?


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

Yeah, they come from a rainforest type place. Though, I forgot to ask, how moist is too moist? Thanks for your time!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The link says 75% and above but with real high(90+) you'll never see in tank due to condensation and possibly have fungas issues.


----------

